# problema compilazione openoffice

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho dei problemi a compilare openoffice, ho provato a guardare l'output ma non saprei come risolvere....

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-4-686 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-4-686 i686 unknown

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Jul 2007 21:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa aspell berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu dri fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

output

```

Config:     --disable-binfilter --disable-crashdump --with-lang="it" --with-use-shell=bash --without-gpc --without-agg --disable-epm --with-openldap --with-build-version="Build 2.2.1" --without-fonts --with-system-freetype --with-system-gcc --with-system-jpeg --with-system-libxml --with-system-mozilla --with-system-python --with-system-zlib --with-unix-wrapper=ooffice --enable-evolution2 --enable-atkbridge --with-alloc=system --enable-vba --enable-cairo=no --disable-fontooo --disable-qadevooo --enable-libsn --enable-xsltproc --with-dynamic-xinerama --with-stlport=/usr --with-system-boost --with-system-curl --with-system-db --with-system-expat --with-system-icu --with-system-libxslt --with-system-xrender-headers --without-nas --without-myspell-dicts --with-vendor="Gentoo Foundation" --disable-binfilter --disable-mozilla --without-system-mozilla --enable-cups --disable-ldap --without-openldap --disable-evolution2 --disable-gnome-vfs --disable-lockdown --disable-atkbridge --disable-gstreamer --enable-dbus --disable-neon --without-system-neon --disable-pasf --without-system-portaudio --without-system-sndfile --disable-crashdump --disable-gtk --enable-kde  --with-system-stdlibs   '--with-distro=Gentoo' '--with-arch=x86' '--with-srcdir=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.1/distdir' '--with-lang=it' '--with-num-cpus=1' '--without-binsuffix' '--with-installed-ooo-dirname=openoffice' '--with-tag=OOF680_m18' '--disable-gtk' '--enable-kde' '--disable-cairo' '--without-system-cairo' '--disable-quickstart' '--disable-mono' '--enable-pam' '--enable-strip' '--disable-odk' '--without-java' '--disable-access' '--disable-post-install-scripts' '--enable-hunspell' '--with-system-hunspell' '--with-system-libwpd' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--libdir=/usr/lib' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'CPPFLAGS='

 ccache:     no

 icecream:   no

Looks like proc isn't mounted - this means almost certain

Java related weird build failure: please check /proc

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 6029:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.2.1.ebuild, line 328:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## HoX

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> output
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dice che /proc sembra non essere montato... può essere che sia così (ovviamente dubito... ma lui dice questo).

Inoltre controlla anche di aver compilato java correttamente

----------

## lordalbert

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   
> 
> output
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ecco, può essere allora.... (sto ancora installando e sono in chroot..) grazie mille!  :Smile: 

----------

## HoX

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco, può essere allora.... (sto ancora installando e sono in chroot..) grazie mille! 

 

Nessun problema... se non fosse quello torna pure a chiedere

----------

## Ic3M4n

openoffice-bin non ti piace?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> openoffice-bin non ti piace?

 

dirai "quello li è pazzo che si compila tutto!"  :Razz: 

vabbè... tanto male non fa, no? E' solo da aspettare qualche ora... oltre al tempo, non saprei che vantaggipossa dare openoffice-bin

----------

## HoX

io anche uso openoffice-NON-bin... va tranquillo... cmq purtroppo resta lento ad avviarsi

----------

## lordalbert

 *Anema wrote:*   

> io anche uso openoffice-NON-bin... va tranquillo... cmq purtroppo resta lento ad avviarsi

 

si purtroppo è un sw lento... io spero di poter usare koffice come sostituto...

----------

## HoX

io spero che riescano a migliorare openoffice...

----------

